# NJ, PA plowers wanted



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Snow Plow Operator’s 
Wanted



Cenova Inc. Is One Of The Areas Largest Snow & Ice Management Companies & Due To Our Overwhelming Growth This Year We Are Looking For The Following:


Owner Operators: (sub Contractors) We Offer Top Pay (plow Trucks Get Paid Per Push) With Set Local Routes. You Will Plow The Same Properties All Season. We Supply The De-icing Materials. We Keep Our Good Subs For Years. Call Them For References.


Plow Truck Drivers: We Are Hiring Drivers For Our Newest Fleet Of Trucks & Plows. Set Local Routes, Top Dollar For Experianced Drivers. Get Paid In Two Weeks. 


Heavy Equiptment: Operators & Owner Operators, Bring Your Machine In Just For The Storm Or Leave It There All Season It’s Up To You


Shovelers: As Many Hours As You Want To Work, Also Top Dollar Paid. No Experience Plowing Snow, Then Shovel This Year And Drive Next Year. 


Routes Availiable In Philly, Montgomery County, Bucks County, Berks County & Just Over The Bridges In New Jersey


For More Information Call Cenova At:


215-783-4165


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

still looking


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

in the event its not snowing up north here in wilkes barre and you get slammed down there thats happened a few times already i would be more than happy to float down and help for a few hrs. i have my own plow truck


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

Valleywide pa how ya doing I dont live to far from you maybe we can help each other out in some way I live in Blakeslee, pa. Campi !!!!!


----------



## livingforhim_7 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Here If You Need Me In PA*

I am living in Clarks Summit Pa and i have my own truck and 7 foot plow. i am looking for clients that i could plow. i also have a shoveler who is willing to shovel walkways. if anyone needs help in my area let me know. i will be willing to help.


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

livingforhim_7 said:


> I am living in Clarks Summit Pa and i have my own truck and 7 foot plow. i am looking for clients that i could plow. i also have a shoveler who is willing to shovel walkways. if anyone needs help in my area let me know. i will be willing to help.


yo man call the scranton times and place an ad in call an expert it will cost u about $80 and will run 30 days. call me 570-675-0961 and well exchange number i may need to call in outside help if the winter here will be bad.

campi same thing with you. do u shovel snow from walkways i need to know what u charge and how much u pay an hr


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Ken P, I sent you an email a while back, I live in North Wilmington and have 3 guys with trucks looking for work.

Dan


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

nothing on Long Island?


----------



## mikef (Oct 31, 2004)

*Plowing Scraton and Wilkes barre*

Hey Valley wide and Living,

If you guys are interested I have a customer who has like 13 locations up that way. They called me back in Sept. to see if we could handle the addtional work. Let me know if you guys are interested and I'll make the call on Monday or Tuesday. There biggest problem with the folks doing them now is that A) they cant reach them during a storm or if a work order comes in B) Takes them like 3-4 weeks to bill my customer. These folks are top notch in a sense that they want your log sheets (time in/out) faxed to them along with your bill within 48 hours of the storm ending and payment at least for us has always been less then 30 days. During the blizzard 2 years ago they payed all of there snow guys in 15 days because they knew we all had alot of money out. Let me know what you guys think and i can get your info and give you more abt them.

Mike


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

mike send me the info to my voicemail 570-675-0961 i tried sending u a pm and it told me u dont accept pm's


----------



## POWER WAGON (Nov 5, 2004)

campi said:


> Valleywide pa how ya doing I dont live to far from you maybe we can help each other out in some way I live in Blakeslee, pa. Campi !!!!!


*Campi I live just below Pocono Raceway , Lookin for any help up here*


----------



## ljc1223 (Dec 1, 2004)

*plowing*

I am located in south jersey , philadelphia area. I am interested in work please contact me if you are still looking for sub contractors. (215) 416-6988


----------



## dubster23 (Aug 31, 2004)

POWER WAGON said:


> *Campi I live just below Pocono Raceway , Lookin for any help up here*


If you are looking for work as a sub PM me we work in the general area.


----------



## redneckmechnic (Dec 5, 2004)

*Can sub In bucks county area*

Hi I live in bucks county and have a 85 ford f250 diesel truck with 7.5 foot plow. It has a rubber cutting edge to scrape pavemnt almost 100% clean. works quite well. i have no sander or anything like that tho. I go to school in new york state. Iam home from decmeber 11th until january 17th for winter break. if any one needs a sub during this time just give me a call. I also have a welder rite on the truck and tools to fix anything. Along with the no how to do it. If anyone breaks down and needs to be fixed just give me a call at 215 249 9415 and ask for rich. or email me at [email protected] or use aim at redneckmechanic9 or just reply back here. after the 17th of january i will be back at school in cobleskill ny if any one needs me up there ya can call me at 518 255 6020 if any one express interets i will bring my plow up to school if not and ya just need a driver i will be avaible.


----------



## gogetter (Mar 20, 2001)

Have any need for snowblower owner operators? I'm in Bucks. Have two blowers (a single stage and a two stage).

Let me know. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

gogetter where in buck`s are you im in bethlehem maybe that would work for you i have a account that takes about 7 hrs


----------



## gogetter (Mar 20, 2001)

landcare pa, I'm in Yardley. Feel free to e-mail with details if you'd like, or if you have questions for me. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

have not seen any more replies from this guy, has anyone gotten a response from him???


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Respnose from who? I print and hand all the activity on this posting to the H.R. guy who complies the list of subs


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I'll vouch for Ken.

If you are a fit for Cenova, you'll prob. be hearing from Mike or Harry.
At least that's how it went for me.

~Matt Breyer
BC&L,LLC.
Reading, PA


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

KenP said:


> Respnose from who? I print and hand all the activity on this posting to the H.R. guy who complies the list of subs


we were talking about mikef


----------



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

In SJ, RT. 73, Rt. 38, Rt.70 and Rt.130 corridors. Presently have a number of commercial contracts in the area. If your in need anywhere in those areas e-mail me at jcmjclem @comcast.net. I also have subs available for additional work beyond our contracts.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

anything still avaliable for this winter ?

i picked up a 95 f-250 with a western plow and looking to work this winter

[email protected]


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

livingforhim_7 said:


> I am living in Clarks Summit Pa and i have my own truck and 7 foot plow. i am looking for clients that i could plow. i also have a shoveler who is willing to shovel walkways. if anyone needs help in my area let me know. i will be willing to help.


I may need some backup help. I plow the clarks summit, dalton, and waverly area. I am not tasing on any new customers and may be able to help you get some contracts as many calls come in each year.


----------

